# Rock or stone for under deck



## Dan1234

Hey Everyone,

Wanted to get ideas and input for rock under my deck.

In the past I've done mulch and woodchips, but its on a slope and the downspout feeds into it and have had some washout into the yard.

Thinking rock/stone would be a more permanent solution and also prevent help prevent washout.

Started looking at stone online and realized there are many choices, from gravel to various size river rock.

Was wondering if anyone has done similiar and certain type of rock/stone you used or did you go another route?

I'm initially thinking 3"-5" river rock, but not sure on depth needed. The area is about 400 square feet. some pics below.

thanks!
Dan


----------



## Gilley11

What I do on the slope in my back is use double hammered mulch and pack it down with a roller. You could also use a hand tamp but the roller makes it all nice and smooth. No washout issues so far, and it's rained _a lot_ here lately.


----------



## Trogdor

I've used 1 inch clear gravel with several decks, it's inexpensive and looks nice enough.

Whenever I've gone to river rock it looks great at first but never does what I want. Small stuff doesn't stay put, and bigger stuff tends to pick up weeds.

If you want there is also granite that comes 1 inch size, various colours, just a bit pricier.

Choosing your stone for drainage and potentially put down some flagstone pieces like you have for a path too would be nice, and you wouldn't need to do much maintenance.


----------



## Nklawnnovice

Agree river rock never settles down and is weedy. This is a great landscaping foundation opportunity and could really upscale the property with a little thought Rocks are heavy and one of those things you don't want to make a mistake installing because if you change your mind they are heavy going out as well and very messy. I think its a mistake to dress that for "show" with rock, you still have an exposed foundation wall its just not an attractive area and rocks will not help that unfinished look situation. 
I would route water away and skirt the deck with lattice then create beds in front of it or plant flowering vines ie Clematis ect in that small strip right in front of the grass and mulch just that strip.... Also if you put a door on the tall side you could store garden supplies in tubs or other large items. Or you could install foundation foundation plants in front of it as is that will grow to hide that area naturally .... If you're still wanting stones for drainage the skirted deck would hide inexpensive crush and run which tamps down nicely and would be a good "floor " for the new hiding spot created by the lattice. There are tons of photos on the web of skirted decks for ideas. https://nextluxury.com/home-design/deck-skirting-ideas/


----------



## Dan1234

Hey Everyone,

thank you for the input and varied ideas! that is one of the reasons I posted is to get multiple opinions.

Thinking that it would look great with some of those lattice ideas and some landscaping around it.

Going to think this over for a bit now and decide what to do.

thanks again!
Dan


----------



## Nklawnnovice

Post after pics and good luck


----------



## greencare

You would need a lot of rocks. I am guessing the cost would be in excess of $500, maybe even close to $1K if you were to buy them per bag at The Home Depot or Lowe's. I would get a few bags and try to estimate how much you would need. You should try for two layers. Rocks would be better I think as they would help with erosion, especially since your area is in a slope.


----------

